
Paredit.js – structured navigation and editing of s-expressions - michaelsbradley
http://robert.kra.hn/projects/paredit-js
======
robertkrahn01
Author here. The demo on the page is just meant to be an example. You would
typically choose a mapping to your liking / kind of editor. In that sense
paredit.js is meant more to be a "middleware" and the ace editor front-end is
one way to make use of it. The project is used in cloxp [1,2] and atom-paredit
[3]

[1] [http://cloxp.github.io/cloxp-intro.html](http://cloxp.github.io/cloxp-
intro.html) [2] [http://cloxp.lively-web.org/cloxp.html](http://cloxp.lively-
web.org/cloxp.html) [3] [https://github.com/MarcoPolo/atom-
paredit](https://github.com/MarcoPolo/atom-paredit)

------
Grue3
The website disables Ctrl-W to close tab. Very annoying.

~~~
scrupulusalbion
Works fine for me (Chrome, Windows 7).

~~~
avtar
It's somewhat disabled if the editor on the page has focus.

